

Street View of Winter Games - rbarr
http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&hq=http://maps.google.com/intl/en/help/maps/games10/sv-alpine-skiing-map.kml&q=Whistler+Creekside&ei=va1jS8jMHZGcjAPiz-G-Cg&sll=50.094972,-122.990841&sspn=0.014317,0.032015&ie=UTF8&view=map&geocode=FXxj_AIdB0-r-A&split=0&ved=0CBMQpQY&t=h&ll=50.079093,-122.952375&spn=0.020242,0.039997&z=15

======
stumm
In some parts the camera is covered in ice. For example if you click next here
you'll see the transition:
[http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&hq=http:%2F%2Fmaps.goo...](http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&hq=http:%2F%2Fmaps.google.com%2Fintl%2Fen%2Fhelp%2Fmaps%2Fgames10%2Fsv-
alpine-skiing-map.kml&q=Whistler+Creekside&ei=va1jS8jMHZGcjAPiz-G-
Cg&sll=50.094972,-122.990841&sspn=0.014317,0.032015&ie=UTF8&view=map&geocode=FXxj_AIdB0-r-A&split=0&ved=0CBMQpQY&t=h&ll=50.086611,-122.963791&spn=0,359.925585&z=14&layer=c&cbll=50.08643,-122.963797&panoid=sfci-
miBHRs3ZrdI93_QKg&cbp=12,356.57,,0,6.97)

